# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ديل بييرو يهدي اليوفي ثلاث نقاط  وخسرته ميلان من إمبولي

## loveme1407

استفاد يوفنتوس وفيورنتينا من تعثر روما السبت أمام نابولي (4-4)، ليصعدان إلى المركزين الثاني والثالث على التوالي بعدما حسم الأول مواجهته القوية مع ضيفه جنوى بالفوز عليه 1-صفر، وتغلب الثاني على ضيفه سيينا 3-صفر، يوم الأحد في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الإيطالي لكرة القدم التي شهدت انتكاسة ميلان مجدداً بخسارته أمام ضيفه إمبولي صفر-1.
على الملعب الأولمبي في تورينو، احتفل القائد أليساندرو دل بييرو بتمديد عقده مع يوفنتوس حتى 30 حزيران/يونيو عام 2010، بتسجيله الهدف الوحيد في مرمى جنوى في الدقيقة 36 بتسديدة من اللمسة الأولى بعد كرة عرضية من التشيكي بافل نيدفيد.
*فيورنتينا ثالثاً*

وعلى ملعب "أرتيميو فرانكي"، واصل فيورنتينا ضغطه على الكبار وأصبح في المركز الثالث. 
وتنازل فيورنتينا عن المركز الثاني لمصلحة يوفنتوس بعد فوز الأخير على ضيفه القوي جنوى، ليصبح ثالثاً فيما تراجع روما إلى المركز الرابع.
وحقق فيورنتينا بداية مثالية أمام ضيفه المتعثر سيينا وافتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 15 عبر جيانباولو باتزيني بكرة أطلقها بيمناه من وسط المنطقة إلى وسط شباك الحارس اليوناني ديميتريس إيليفتيروبولوس، إثر تمريرة رأسية من فرانكو سيميولي.
ثم ضرب صاحب الأرض مجدداً وهذه المرة بواسطة الروماني أدريان موتو الذي سيطر على الكرة بعد تمريرة من صاحب الهدف الأول باتزيني، قبل أن يسددها بيسراه في الزاوية اليسرى الأرضية لمرمى سيينا في الدقيقة 31، قبل أن يعزز المهاجم المخضرم كريستيان فييري تقدم فيورنتينا بهدف ثالث سجله في الدقيقة 71.
*ميلان ينتكس مجدداً*

وعلى ملعب "سان سيرو"، انتكس ميلان بطل مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا مجدداً بخسارته أمام ضيفه المتواضع إمبولي صفر-1، ليفشل بالتالي في تحقيق فوزه الأول على ملعبه (في الدوري) منذ 21 نيسان/أبريل الماضي عندما فاز حينها على كالياري.
ومُني ميلان بهزيمته الثانية، مقابل فوزين و4 تعادلات، مما سيؤثر على معنويات لاعبيه قبل مواجهة شاختار دانيتسك في الدور الأول من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا.
وعانى ميلان الذي استعاد خدمات قائده باولو مالديني بعد أن غاب عن تشكيلة الفريق منذ نهاية الموسم الماضي بسبب إصابة في ركبته، كثيراً أمام ضيفه المتواضع إمبولي، خصوصاً في ظل غياب نجمه البرازيلي كاكا الذي شارك مع منتخب بلاده في تصفيات أميركا الجنوبية المؤهلة إلى مونديال 2010.
وفشل مهاجماه فيليبو إينزاغي وألبرتو جيلاردينو ومن خلفهما الهولندي كلارينس سيدورف في تهديد مرمى الحارس دانييلي بالي، بل إن إمبولي كان الأخطر خلال معظم فترات الشوط الأول بفضل تحركات لوكا سوداتي ودافيدي مورو بشكل خاص.
وفي الشوط الثاني، فاجأ سوداتي جماهير "سان سيرو" وهز شباك الحارس البرازيلي ديدا، بعدما استغل سوء تمركز المدافع أليساندرو نيستا ليرتقي إلى كرة عرضية من فرانشيسكو ماريانيني وأسكنها برأسه داخل شباك أصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 56.
وحاول مدرب ميلان كارلو أنشيلوتي أن يتدارك الموقف فادخل كريستيان بروكي والفرنسي يوان غوركوف والجورجي كاخا كالادزه بدلاً من إينزاغي وجينارو غاتوزو ومالديني على التوالي، إلا أن ذلك لم يؤثر على نتيجة المباراة.
*بقية المباريات*

وعلى "ستاديو فيرولي"، انتهت مواجهة باليرمو ومضيفه أودينيزي بالتعادل بهدف للبرازيلي كارفاليو أماوري في الدقيقة 17، مقابل هدف للغاني غيان أسامواه في الدقيقة 65.
وفرّط أتلانتا في تقدمه على ضيفه تورينو بهدفين نظيفين، وتعادل معه 2-2.
وسجل البرازيلي أدريانو بينتو في الدقيقة 45 وكريستيانو دوني في الدقيقة 67 من ركلة جزاء ورفع رصيده إلى 4 أهداف، بينما سجل نيكولا فنتولا في الدقيقة 75 وماركو موتا في الدقيقة 87 هدفي تورينو الذي لعب بعشرة لاعبين منذ الدقيقة 67 بعد طرد تشيزاري ناتالي.
وعلى ملعب "لويجي فيراريس" في جنوى، عمّق سامبدوريا من جراح ضيفه بارما بالفوز عليه بثلاثة أهداف سجلها فينتشينزو مونيتلا في الدقيقة 26 وكلاوديو بيلوتشي في الدقيقة 47 و58.
وعلى ملعب "أرماندو بيتشي"، حذا لاتسيو حذو سامبدوريا وعمّق جراح مضيفه ليفورنو متذيل الترتيب بالفوز عليه بهدف وحيد سجله المقدوني إيغور بانديف في الدقيقة 45.
وعلى "ستاديو سان إيليا"، تعادل كالياري مع ضيفه كاتانيا بهدف سجله أليساندرو ماتري في الدقيقة 46، مقابل هدف لكريستيان تيرليتزي في الدقيقة 11.

----------

